# Backbone recipes??????????



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What does everyone do with their grouper backbones? Still have a fair amount of meat left on them. 

Thanks


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

idk bout grouper backbones but i smoke alot of my redfish spanich and mullet backbones. pull the meat and make a dip out of it.


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

We've baked them and pulled the meat and used them to make Fish cakes like you would crab or samon cakes. It just seemed that there was to much good meat left. Also done Cobia and Red snapper this way


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yellow Corn meal Pepper and garlic powder. Deep fried they are impossible to beat.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I scrape the big ones with a spoon and make fishcakes just like crabcakes. 
Add a sleeve of crushed crackers (saltines, ritz, whatever), minced onion, and salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Olive oil, salt, pepper, and garlic. Grill and serve. 

If we are doing a boil, we toss 'em in the boil til done. 

Can't beat fried. If it doesn't fit in your fryer, just cut into sections that will.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I always get the fried Mullet backbones at The Point. Delicious, like a fish tater chip!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Spray it with some Pam or whatever season it with your favorite seasoning, I like Paul Puhrdommes Seafood Magic and or Cavender's Greek seasoning and grill it. Then we just stand around and pick at it.


----------

